# Dakota fire pit and Swedish torch stove, if you don't know them, you should.



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is two things, that perhaps you'll never need to use, but you should know about them, just in case. There are many examples of both on Youtube, I'll post one of each, I'd suggest you check out others.
*Dakota Fire Pit*
1. lower smoke fire
2. can be easier used on windy days
3, very low detection, day and really low at night.
4. doesn't take as much fuel.
5. much less chance of getting out of control in dry fire danger areas *I don't suggest testing this in high fire danger areas unless left with no choice)*
6. can be filled in before leaving the campsite, and when properly done, no one could even tell you had a fire there.





*Swedish torch stove*
Videos pretty much explains it's usefulness.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Good intel!


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Neat. Thanks for posting. I think I'll try that Swedish torch next time I get a chance.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the posts, I really appreciate them


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I knew about the torch, that Dakota pit was interesting. I wish they would have actually started a fire. 
Something I'd like to point out about the sigma ki survival guy. He's gonna lug around pots and pans , why not have a wire BBQ grate?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

His Dakota fire pit was about three times the size it needs to be. The Idea is to have a "ram" effect so the fire burns like a blast furnace. Oh, and don't use green sticks on top of it - there is so much heat coming out the fire hole that they would burn to ashes before you could boil two cups of water. If the hole is the right size you can put one stick on either side of the hole and rest the pan on top of them to leave an air space over the opening. That way they will last long enough to actually cook a meal.

A good rule of thumb is to make your hole two inches smaller in diameter than the pot you will be cooking with. 8" pot = 6" hole.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I knew about the torch, that Dakota pit was interesting. I wish they would have actually started a fire.
> Something I'd like to point out about the sigma ki survival guy. He's gonna lug around pots and pans , why not have a wire BBQ grate?


Just for you Arizona:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We cooked dinner several times this summer over a Dakota pit just for the fun of it. We used a piece of 2" pipe to create the draft hole. It worked in readably well. I could not keep it fro. Smoking even with tinderdry sticks.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you build it right you would never add fuel from the top. The side hole is where you add fuel because it is drawing the air and keeps that side of the coals very hot. That burns the fuel completely and you don't get much smoke. Build it like the Spanish fireplaces where the side hole is big and the fire pit is "bulbous" and the "chimney" is smaller than the intake hole. 

This video shows how to build a fire pit but it is not a "Dakota Fire Pit".


----------

